# TUG Direct Exchange



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2010)

Quick poll:  

Do you have a timeshare interval that you have NOT listed on TUG as a direct exchange?

If so, I would simply like to know the reasons you choose to not put up a direct exchange ad in an attempt to either make the system more user friendly, or address any concerns.

Basically im just looking for the main reasons that would keep an average TUG member, from at the very least putting up their interval as a direct exchange opportunity.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2010)

also if the reason for your "no" isnt listed above, you can pm or email me or post here and ill get it added for others to choose =)


----------



## abc31 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a points timeshare.  There doesn't seem to be a way to post an ad stating that I can get multiple locations/dates.  I know I've mentioned this before & you said that you were working on it, but just thought I'd bring it up again in answer to your question.


----------



## melschey (Jan 5, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> Quick poll:
> 
> Do you have a timeshare interval that you have NOT listed on TUG as a direct exchange?
> 
> ...



Liability issues. WM holds me personally liable for and property damage by my guests.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, looks like a decent sample sofar (keep voting...i want this discussion to continue and serve as education for all!)

as for item 1.  I dont know enough about it.

I created this page when the marketplace first went live with the direct exchange option:

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_classified_ads/exchange_your_timeshare_for_free.html

hopefully it serves as a detailed overview of the exchange program...but just to cover the general bases and alleviate question 1 concerns.

1. there is zero cost (only for TUG members though)
2. you do not give tug your week
3. you do not HAVE to exchange your week with anyone
4. you are not obligated in any way to use your week for anything you dont want to.

all the direct exchange system does is allow owners to input what they have, and what they are looking for...and it will notify you of potential matches via email!

We are merely trying to make matches for TUGGERS looking to exchange their weeks for free with other TUGGERS.

Should you choose to deposit your week with another exchange company later, or rent it out, or use it yourself...doesnt matter in the least...all you are doing is simply putting up a listing and nothing more.  you can alter, remove, etc that listing at any time, or simply leave it up and see what sort of matches/emails you get from other TUGGERS.  The more that get listed, the more information TUG has to provide you with possible free trades that you may have never previously thought were available!

Hopefully this addresses item 1, if not...please comment or reply (privately if you need to) as I would really like to make this as simple as possible!

for you who wish to give it a shot, you can begin entering your direct exchange listing here:

http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplaceNewPost/Warnings.aspx?Classified=true

or go to the marketplace and click "place new ad"


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2010)

melschey said:


> Liability issues. WM holds me personally liable for and property damage by my guests.



if this is the case, do you simply not exchange your timeshare via any system?  or rent it out to anyone?

or do you simply use it yourself every year?


----------



## LLW (Jan 5, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> if this is the case, do you simply not exchange your timeshare via any system?  or rent it out to anyone?
> 
> or do you simply use it yourself every year?




WM does not hold owners personally liable for exchanges through II and RCI. It does for the independent exchange companies, renting, and anytime you let anybody use your reservation. It does not take a credit card when guests check in. That's why I only exchange through II (I am not an RCI member and don't plan to be).

Another reason why I haven't done any direct exchanges as a WM owner is I can usually get the same quality weeks with lower points through II (or RCI) since I am flexible and not tied to school schedules.

Brian, can non-TUG members see and respond to Direct Exchange and other Marketplace ads?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2010)

LLW said:


> WM does not hold owners personally liable for exchanges through II and RCI. It does for the independent exchange companies, renting, and anytime you let anybody use your reservation. It does not take a credit card when guests check in. That's why I only exchange through II (I am not an RCI member and don't plan to be).
> 
> Another reason why I haven't done any direct exchanges as a WM owner is I can usually get the same quality weeks with lower points through II (or RCI) since I am flexible and not tied to school schedules.
> 
> Brian, can non-TUG members see and respond to Direct Exchange and other Marketplace ads?



makes sense, I wasnt aware of that with WM, bummer!

for your other quesiton, yes exchange ads are open to the public for viewing, but just as in the regular classifieds...your personal information is not listed (unless you type it yourself into the description).

you only need to be a member to post an ad, not view ads or contact members about their ads through the marketplace.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 5, 2010)

abc31 said:


> I have a points timeshare.  There doesn't seem to be a way to post an ad stating that I can get multiple locations/dates.  I know I've mentioned this before & you said that you were working on it, but just thought I'd bring it up again in answer to your question.


Ditto on that.  I own HGVC, and I could reserve anything from a studio up to a 3BR at one of many properties -- the only restriction would be availability, as some locations are more difficult to get than others.  I went through the forms for submitting an exchange ad, and I didn't see a good way to enter in that type of flexibility.  I suppose I could enter in multiple ads, one for each HGVC location, but even then I can only specify one size of unit in the ad (and as I mentioned, I can reserve any size of unit).

Here's a question:  Can I search the exchange ads to see who is _looking _for a specific property?  That way I could at least search to see who might be looking for a HGVC week, and see if there is anything I might be interested in.

Kurt


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 5, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> Ditto on that.  I own HGVC, and I could reserve anything from a studio up to a 3BR at one of many properties -- the only restriction would be availability, as some locations are more difficult to get than others.  I went through the forms for submitting an exchange ad, and I didn't see a good way to enter in that type of flexibility.  I suppose I could enter in multiple ads, one for each HGVC location, but even then I can only specify one size of unit in the ad (and as I mentioned, I can reserve any size of unit).
> 
> Here's a question:  Can I search the exchange ads to see who is _looking _for a specific property?  That way I could at least search to see who might be looking for a HGVC week, and see if there is anything I might be interested in.
> 
> Kurt




That's a good idea.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 5, 2010)

I tried, but I wanted to let people who may be interested in exchanging contact me with what they have/want to exchange because I'm very flexible, but I didn't see how to do that.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 5, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> Here's a question:  Can I search the exchange ads to see who is _looking _for a specific property?  That way I could at least search to see who might be looking for a HGVC week, and see if there is anything I might be interested in.


Similar problem.  I can't figure out how to search the ads looking for what I own.


----------



## dlpearson (Jan 5, 2010)

I have done a handful of postings in the past couple of years (and have had success).  One thing I don't particularly like (albeit a minor issue) is I get auto emails saying "we thought you might be interested in this potential exchange", and the exchange is not anything I designated as being interested in.  Kind of reminds me of the II phone calls asking me to accept a different exchange.  Is there a way to opt out of those auto-emails?  They say do not reply.....

Thanks,
David


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> Here's a question:  Can I search the exchange ads to see who is _looking _for a specific property?  That way I could at least search to see who might be looking for a HGVC week, and see if there is anything I might be interested in.
> 
> Kurt



not at the current time, can only search on what is available.  ill see what we can do however.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> I tried, but I wanted to let people who may be interested in exchanging contact me with what they have/want to exchange because I'm very flexible, but I didn't see how to do that.



you can simply list all regions you are looking for?

the system doesnt require you to select a specific resort (although you can) in the "what you are looking for" section.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2010)

dlpearson said:


> I have done a handful of postings in the past couple of years (and have had success).  One thing I don't particularly like (albeit a minor issue) is I get auto emails saying "we thought you might be interested in this potential exchange", and the exchange is not anything I designated as being interested in.  Kind of reminds me of the II phone calls asking me to accept a different exchange.  Is there a way to opt out of those auto-emails?  They say do not reply.....
> 
> Thanks,
> David



The matches sent are likely looking for your resort...and thus why they are sent.

the "potential" matches are only one way matches...vs an exact match.

ie either your "want" matches what they are offering, or their "want" matches what you are offering.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 5, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> not at the current time, can only search on what is available.  ill see what we can do however.


Even just a simple keyword search would be very helpful, I think.  Thanks for looking into this!

Kurt


----------



## skimble (Jan 5, 2010)

In my limited experience with the TUG exchange, I found people offering Hyundais wanting to exchange for Cadilacs.  I got turned off by this.  I kept seeing listings for places like Palm Springs in July seeking Spring Break in Maui.  This might work in RCI sometimes, but when there are knowledgable timeshare users, they know an equal trade.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2010)

skimble said:


> In my limited experience with the TUG exchange, I found people offering Hyundais wanting to exchange for Cadilacs.  I got turned off by this.  I kept seeing listings for places like Palm Springs in July seeking Spring Break in Maui.  This might work in RCI sometimes, but when there are knowledgable timeshare users, they know an equal trade.



as stated above, there is nothing forcing you to accept a trade with anyone.


----------



## Patri (Jan 5, 2010)

I own at humble standard resorts, and am willing to trade for those, but only see ads from and for more upscale resorts. I feel like such a peasant.


----------



## melschey (Jan 5, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> if this is the case, do you simply not exchange your timeshare via any system?  or rent it out to anyone?
> 
> or do you simply use it yourself every year?



If I exchange with II or RCI there is no liability issues due to their contracts with WM. If I exchange with anyone other that II or RCI the damage liability is mine and WM WILL come after me for the damages.. That is the main reason that I don't use the independent exchange companies either.We only deposit and exchange with II. The only thing we use RCI for is to rent last call vacations and when our membership is up it is doubtful that we will renew it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2010)

melschey said:


> If I exchange with II or RCI there is no liability issues due to their contracts with WM. If I exchange with anyone other that II or RCI the damage liability is mine and WM WILL come after me for the damages.. That is the main reason that I don't use the independent exchange companies either.We only deposit and exchange with II. The only thing we use RCI for is to rent last call vacations and when our membership is up it is doubtful that we will renew it.



one would have to imagine that there is just some liability transfer/disclaimer that could be signed by each party thus making the exchangee responsible for his or her own damage to the room they exchanged for.

ill see what we can do to modify some of the rental contracts we have for exchange use.


----------



## skimble (Jan 5, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> as stated above, there is nothing forcing you to accept a trade with anyone.



True... my perception is that the vast majority of people who list on there are looking for unequal trades... that's why I don't use it.  So, if you're looking for reasons why people aren't utilizing it to the fullest potential... maybe there are others like me who have been turned off by this.  
I have one suggestion... people who look for last minute exchanges may be open to something other than a Cadilac.  Is there a last minute exchange (I haven't explored this area in a while.)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2010)

skimble said:


> True... my perception is that the vast majority of people who list on there are looking for unequal trades... that's why I don't use it.  So, if you're looking for reasons why people aren't utilizing it to the fullest potential... maybe there are others like me who have been turned off by this.
> I have one suggestion... people who look for last minute exchanges may be open to something other than a Cadilac.  Is there a last minute exchange (I haven't explored this area in a while.)



understood, however there isnt much I can do to control someones desire to trade up, vs down.


----------



## catcher24 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a points resort as well as a weeks resort, both via RCI. I actually use the weeks resort to obtain more points. My weeks is a four bedroom, four bath lockout, so I split it into two two bedroom, two bath units and for a $52 fee I obtain an additional 121,000 points every other year. Since I am semi-retired and not at all tied to any school calendars, the points system seems to be custom made for me, since I can visit top resorts during off season periods as well as go on short notice and get any place for 7500 to 9000 points. This makes using my weeks to obtain more points much more valuable to me than swapping them straight up for another week somewhere. If I did ever decide to swap one of the week blocks straight up for another week I would consider posting it here.


----------



## elaine (Jan 6, 2010)

*I also was contacted by Motel 8s looking to trade up*

I also got several emails with persons with off-weeks wanting to trade for a summer East Coast beach week.  No, I don't have to take the exchange, but it is annoying to get the emails and respond back to them (which is the polite thing to do). On the other hand, I have done several direct exchanges over the years thru TUG, but it has been with direct contact or PMs when I saw someone trying to trade with no luck with II or RCI.  All of those worked out very well. 
Also, re. a disclaimer---if your memebership documents state that you are responsible for guests (vs. a deposit with II or RCI, where the resort has an agreement), you could not unilaterally "disclaim" this responsiblity.  You would still be primarily liable and then you would have to attempt to recoup via the contract you signed with the "Guest." For ex, I believe that some DVC members who send guests or rent out points remain liable for the rooms. Elaine


----------



## wackymother (Jan 6, 2010)

I've gotten a couple of inquiries. I don't like that the person responding could be anybody--it's never clear whether they are a longtime TUG user or some phisher. 

I think you should create a form inquiry that would clearly state which ad the person is inquiring about, what they are offering to exchange, the dates they are interested in (including year), and contact information, including TUG user name.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 6, 2010)

> my perception is that the vast majority of people who list on there are looking for unequal trades... that's why I don't use it.


I don't use it for a reason similar to this---I expect most other TUGgers to be willing, at most, to participate in an "equal" trade.  And, frankly, most want something more for something less.

Of course I'm no different.     And, for the moment, I'm still getting what I consider to be upward exchanges in RCI, to the extent that even with the exchange fee l am getting value.  (Unpopular sentiment, I know.)   And, while I have some pretty good fixed weeks, none of them are truly great.  I don't expect direct exchanges with other TUGgers to return the same value I'm getting now, so I haven't bothered doing this with my fixed weeks.

I have considered doing direct exchanges of Wyndham points with WorldMark owners---any reservation up to 225K for your Anaheim 2BR summer, that sort of thing---but I'd be inclined to do that at wmowners.com today.  If TUG's direct exchange mechanism were more flexible with point-based systems, it would help.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 6, 2010)

elaine said:


> On the other hand, I have done several direct exchanges over the years thru TUG, but it has been with direct contact or PMs



This is how I have also been approached about potential direct exchanges into Club Intrawest locations.  I like being able to explain about the various locations and units more specifically through such contact.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 6, 2010)

I know it is free to do a direct exchange but since I already pay II to do my exchanges, I use II and don't even think of doing a direct exchange.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 6, 2010)

ok, so points exchanges are way more popular than I would have expected...i will have to look into expanding this.

you also bring up a good point about being contacted by "anyone"...I will have to see what we can do about that as well.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> ok, so points exchanges are way more popular than I would have expected...i will have to look into expanding this.
> 
> you also bring up a good point about being contacted by "anyone"...I will have to see what we can do about that as well.



ha, amazing what I find when updating old pages =)

this was apparently written back in 1996 as a sample to use for direct exchanges



> Sample of Direct Exchange Letter
> Below is a sample letter you can use to make direct exchanges. I send two copies to the resort and one to the new users. This way everyone has written copies of the reassignment. Many resorts will allow you to do this by phone, however I prefer having written confirmation when having to make travel arrangements.
> 
> To use this letter, just replace the italic text with the appropriate info. I also include a stamped envelope addressed to the new users for the resort to forward their written confirmation.
> ...



http://tug2.net/ads/exchange.html

Ill include this in a new article im writing on how to direct exchange.


----------



## melschey (Jan 11, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> one would have to imagine that there is just some liability transfer/disclaimer that could be signed by each party thus making the exchangee responsible for his or her own damage to the room they exchanged for.
> 
> ill see what we can do to modify some of the rental contracts we have for exchange use.



I am familiar with the Liability damage disclaimer. You are assuming that guest causing the damage will live up to the terms of the agreement. The problem is if they refuse to cover the damage then it is up to me to try to collect. As far as WM is concerned it is still my problem if they don’t pay WM will come after me to pay. When I asked this question from DAE they told me that they held the exchanger responsible for damage and would help me collect but when in follow up I asked what would happen if they refused to pay I didn’t even get an answer so it would appear in the end it would be up to me to settle up with WM. It just is worth the risk to me.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2010)

At every resort I've ever stayed at the guest had to provide an active credit card to check-in.  Any damages or charges to the room would be charged to that card.  I think it is very unusual for renters/private exchangers to damage the units.


----------



## LLW (Jan 12, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> At every resort I've ever stayed at the guest had to provide an active credit card to check-in.  Any damages or charges to the room would be charged to that card.  I think it is very unusual for renters/private exchangers to damage the units.



Worldmark does NOT ask for a credit card upon check-in, whether it's an owner or a guest. All charges, e.g. cleaning fees, occupancy taxes, etc. are collected at booking. All local calls are free, and long distance calls can not be made without a calling card. If there's any damage, they just bill the owner (except for II and RCI guests). It is very easy for them to stop the booking privileges of an owner (and WM owners book all year long, not just at a certain time of the year) until the bill is paid, rather than go after the guest.

Examples of charges on bills that they send owners:
* The guests left all kinds of garbage (pizz boxes, beer cans, etc.) all over the unit. They billed the owner for over three hundred dollars, I think. The guests happened to be friends and reimbursed the owner when she sent them a copy of the bill.
* The guests got into an argument and were throwing things around, breaking mirrors, vases, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 12, 2010)

That is a very weak policy - they should require a credit card that they can automatically charge.


----------



## LLW (Jan 12, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> That is a very weak policy - they should require a credit card that they can automatically charge.




_I think_ it was designed into club procedures so that their sales people can say: your vacation is all paid for, you don't even have to produce a credit card when you check in. Also, this way they can charge you everything at booking (when the reservation is 13 months away) and use the float. Again, it is so easy for them to withhold the "book it" button so that you can't book on line, and if you call to book, the vacation planners will ask you if they can charge it to your credit card on file. They can also cancel the existing reservations that you have booked all throughout the year.  

But that is why some WM owners don't do direct exchanges or use independent exchange companies. The risk is bigger than the reward.


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have not tried direct exchanges because I am somewhat pessimistic about the prospects for getting a good trade.  I think it is cleaner and more realistic to use TUG to try to rent out a unit, and then rent the unit you want yourself from someone else with the proceeds.  The odds of finding someone who has what you want, and also wants what you have, are not good.  The odds of finding someone who wants what you have and is willing to pay a reasonable rental are better.  Once you have the cash, you can do what you want.  Unless I make a really good exchange, which seems unlikely, I am not sure why I would be better off with an exchanged unit as opposed to cash which can be used to rent the unit I want.


----------

